# Help With Radial Arm Saw



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If it is like mine I believe they go on the rear. However go to Sears parts website and you should be able to find the manual and probably parts :}
Oh one more thing; Google Craftsman radial arm saw recalls and check to see if your model is on the list, if so might not be able to get anything for it :{:{
YES there was a major recall on RAS's several years back I got real lucky mine was on it, however I called Emerson the company who made em, got some person and we guessed at a new bladeguard NOT for mine but fit perfectly so I kept it. Reason was some idiots NOT using properly cut fingers off and of course here come the scumsucker lawyers.


----------



## EPMcGee (Feb 19, 2008)

thanx for the info, but the "manual" is a little ambiguous. it shows 1 of each, 1 eccentric 1 regular [ 1 on each side. ]


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, the ecentric is for adjusting slop out of arm travel. Now you are going to ask which goes where right? LOL LOL. Without getting my butt outta this chair and heading to shop I cant say fer positive but I believe on mine the ecentric is on the right, facing the saw, side


----------

